

Ex-Nokia guys start mystery company to build Linux-based phones - jflatow
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/07/jolla-mobile/

======
st3fan
'linux-based' is not a selling point.

~~~
cgranade
Not until you consider the alternatives.

